# CAN - Cann Group



## greggles (20 November 2017)

Couldn't find a thread on Cann Group Limited so thought I would just go ahead and start one.

I noticed that the company was down around 25% today for no apparent reason (i.e. no announcement). I don't know much abut the fundamentals of this one but thought someone out there might have an idea why the price went down so much today.

Looks to be another medicinal cannabis company, although this one is actually growing the stuff. Anyone know more about it?


----------



## greggles (20 November 2017)

I just took a look at the chart and it appeared to be due for a retrace. It had gone from around 50c in June to more than $3 last week. 600% in five months is pretty impressive. Probably just some profit taking and some hit stop losses. Time will tell.


----------



## VSntchr (20 November 2017)

Yeah, momentum cant go for ever!


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2017)

Is this stock still trading?


----------



## VSntchr (1 December 2017)

CanOz said:


> Is this stock still trading?



HALT pending resumption after cap raise.


----------



## greggles (30 April 2018)

Cann Group trying to hose down takeover speculation reported in today's AFR, which claimed that Aurora Cannabis Inc. is considering making a formal approach to CAN's board about a takeover. Aurora Cannabis is the company's largest shareholder.

Cann Group advised today that it has not received any proposal for a takeover bid from Aurora. The company admitted to having had preliminary and confidential discussions with Aurora in relation to a potential transaction but said that there is no certainty that any formal offer or transaction will eventuate.

Of course, none of that stopped the CAN share price from rocketing north today. It gapped up on the open and is currently at $3.52, up 17.73%.


----------



## Ann (20 March 2019)

*Cann Group grows medicinal cannabis cultivation capacity, locks-in offtake agreement*
_
Under a new agreement, Cann Group (ASX: CAN) will construct a state-of-the-art large-scale greenhouse in north-west Victoria’s Mildura’s region to produce medicinal cannabis for domestic and international markets.


The company has signed a non-binding heads of agreement to purchase the site for $10.75 million (plus GST) and expects produce about 50,000 kilograms of dry cannabis flower per annum from the new facility.


Cann estimates the facility will cost about $130 million to construct, which it plans to fund through a mix of debt and equity.


In addition to the proposed Mildura facility, Cann currently operates two medicinal cannabis facilities in Melbourne and has completed more than 25 harvests. More..._


----------



## Ann (20 March 2019)

...and a chart


----------



## Ann (5 May 2019)

The volumes are falling away, it looks like it is waiting for some news...


----------



## greggles (25 November 2019)

Cann Group has been tanking big time in the last four months. Down from $2.20 back in early August to a low of 55.5c today. It's looking very, very sick indeed.

The last couple of Quarterly's have been bad, with operating losses of $14.87 million and $17.66 million respectively. With less than $25 million in the bank and estimated cash outflows in the current Quarter of $13.76 million, it could be all over for CAN Group by mid next year. It's all looking a bit grim to be honest.

A bit of panic over at HC about this one. I think a lot of punters got caught up in it and didn't sell. Lots of talk about it bouncing back, but given the current rate of cash burn, I just can't see how it can be turned around in time.


----------



## aus_trader (25 November 2019)

The sector is not getting much buyer support at the moment. It's very different to 2017 when anything cannabis/weed related was getting a serious share price boost.


----------



## greggles (25 November 2019)

aus_trader said:


> The sector is not getting much buyer support at the moment. It's very different to 2017 when anything cannabis/weed related was getting a serious share price boost.




Yes, it looks like some of the lustre has well and truly worn off and reality has set in. 

CAN's announcement last week that it now plans to complete the construction of its new medicinal cannabis production facilities near Mildura in stages sparked this most recent sell off. The fact that it is going to have be funded by debt isn't helping sentiment.

To survive this company needs revenue and lots of it. The critical question is where is it all going to come from?


----------



## WolfInvestor22 (29 November 2019)

https://youth-investment-group.com/...tting-the-gate-on-can-after-their-60-plummet/


----------



## greggles (6 January 2020)

Cann Group recovering strongly recently, increasing from a low of 37.5c in mid-December to a high of $1.015 today.

Strangely there has been no price sensitive announcements since 19 December and most of the share price recovery has occurred since 30 December.

Volume hasn't been huge which would appear to indicate that sellers aren't plentiful and it isn't taking much buying to drive the price higher.

Share price is currently $1, which served as support in late October and early/mid November before the most recent selloff commenced on 15 November.

Will be interesting to see if it can get above and stay above the $1 mark in the short term.


----------



## barney (6 January 2020)

greggles said:


> Cann Group recovering strongly recently, increasing from a low of 37.5c in mid-December to a high of $1.015 today.




Its making that down push on Volume 2nd half of November look like a squeeze.  A lot of Punters have been extracted of their holdings right at the lows.

Trading Halt to inform the market re their manufacturing progress. Previous ann suggesting product release 1st quarter 2020 …. Could be good news, assuming no hold ups.


----------



## barney (7 January 2020)

barney said:


> Could be good news, assuming no hold ups.




Currently up around 20% today …. nice recovery … recent sellers now have a headache


----------



## qldfrog (9 February 2021)

trading halt,-> CAN got hacked and lost AUD3.6millions and the shares jump 14%..that is when I bypass my system....very very rare
Anyone with sensible explanation?


----------



## barney (9 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> trading halt,-> CAN got hacked and lost AUD3.6millions and the shares jump 14%..that is when I bypass my system....very very rare
> Anyone with sensible explanation?



Makes little sense Frog .... On top of that, I bought some CGB the other day thinking it looked one of the more positive pot stocks and it has slid backwards since ..... Spec-land is often unpredictable


----------



## So_Cynical (10 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> trading halt,-> CAN got hacked and lost AUD3.6millions and the shares jump 14%..that is when I bypass my system....very very rare
> Anyone with sensible explanation?




That's crazy - 3.6 mill lost supposedly via a hijacked email account, large invoice paid to the criminals.


----------



## bux2000 (10 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> trading halt,-> CAN got hacked and lost AUD3.6millions and the shares jump 14%..that is when I bypass my system....very very rare
> Anyone with sensible explanation?



I saw that on Monday night too and after AJM my heart missed a beat, 





						Cann Group (ASX:CAN) loses $3.6M in cyber attack
					

Cann Group (ASX:CAN) may have lost around $3.6 million in a recent cyber security breach.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



so went to









						CGB share price and company information for ASX:CGB
					

View today’s CGB share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au
				



and








						ASX Announcements - Cann Global Ltd
					






					www.canngloballimited.com
				




No sign of trading halt or that news and CGB was trading yesterday.

All the best
bux


----------



## bux2000 (10 February 2021)

Sorry I can not take it back ......  so I will just go back to lurking in the shadows.

I have always had a problem confusing  my canns. 

bux


----------



## qldfrog (10 February 2021)

bux2000 said:


> Sorry I can not take it back ......  so I will just go back to lurking in the shadows.
> 
> I have always had a problem confusing  my canns.
> 
> bux



Errare humanum est
or similar, latin was a very long time ago, no trouble
But just to say that after thousands of obedient trades, i overrode my system decision to avoid entering Cann today.i can not made any sense of the move and it stinks manipulation.
I could very well lose gains but i can live with that.time will tell.. by the end of the week


----------



## bux2000 (10 February 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Errare humanum est
> or similar, latin was a very long time ago, no trouble
> But just to say that after thousands of obedient trades, i overrode my system decision to avoid entering Cann today.i can not made any sense of the move and it stinks manipulation.
> I could very well lose gains but i can live with that.time will tell.. by the end of the week



Thank you for your understanding......... it was before I turned on the coffee machine.

There is so much information on this forum and a tired old brain fill of disused files sometimes has problem digesting it all. There are so many great posts from you and so many others with systems and all the other ways, some Ducati described as to how to trade the market. Dona spends so much time bringing information to our attention and so many others not wishing  to offend any contributor.
When I look at all this I realise I trade using the blunt axe method, blunted only  by the hard concrete as it hits the floor.
I live in the hope that one day the axe will stick and I can step out from behind the door maybe even  afford to progress and buy a set of Darts from Garpal.

Here's hoping ......Thanks Frog and to ALL 

bux


----------



## aus_trader (10 February 2021)

bux2000 said:


> Thank you for your understanding......... it was before I turned on the coffee machine.
> 
> There is so much information on this forum and a tired old brain fill of disused files sometimes has problem digesting it all. There are so many great posts from you and so many others with systems and all the other ways, some Ducati described as to how to trade the market. Dona spends so much time bringing information to our attention and so many others not wishing  to offend any contributor.
> When I look at all this I realise I trade using the blunt axe method, blunted only  by the hard concrete as it hits the floor.
> ...



Keep at it man, it took me a long time and I have proof to show how poor some of my picks were in the earlier days of the Speculative Stock Portfolio. 

There is a few stocks doing well in that portfolio at the moment with good open profits and we've played the Pandemic recovery well with some good closed trades banking nice profits.

Yeah, ASF is full of awesome posters that I love hanging out with 😂


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 July 2022)

_CAN getting publicity; any publicity is good, they say?_

Few growing facilities exist and their locations are top secret for security reasons - but the cat's out of the bag for this  [medical marijuana farm located in Mildura].

Reddish-tinged lights are used to help the crop grow. Usually, blackout blinds come down at dusk.

On Wednesday they didn't work, a spokesman for manufacturer Cann Group revealed.

And because it was a cloudy night, the lights created a "sunset on steroids" that could be spotted almost an hour from the facility.



> "I cracked up laughing... it could have been something so much cooler, but was just medical marijuana grow lights basically," [a local] said.



Despite the initial panic, she was struck by the beauty of the light show: "I reckon it was great - they should do it more often."


----------

